# Need some good reading



## foolishheart (Jul 15, 2015)

I started on the surviving infidelity section but unfortunately I saw fit to file and I am in the early stage of divorce. Please advise on the reading considered "mandatory" by those in the tam forum we have been married 15 years and have 4 sons 10 yrs and under. Thanks in advance.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Preeminently, start with  No More Mr. Nice Guy by Dr. Robert Glover and  The Married Man's Sex Life by Athol Kay.

Have you posted your story here at TAM yet?
*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foolishheart (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes. Both awesome reads. Finishing sex primer now. I'm buying copies for all my guy friends (still a nice guy at heart) wishing had these 3 years ago. Hoping to find the equivalent quality reading for divorce. 

My story is :

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...-weathered-simlar-storm-please-my-family.html

Sucks balls


----------

